
I was free-falling to earth in the cockpit and right wing, which was on fire - vpribish
http://martin-baker.com/2017/05/16/eddie-shapiro/
======
vpribish
As HN fans out across the info-sphere of aircraft ejections, I found this
particularly striking story on the martin-baker site. They make ejection seats
and have accounts from their thousands of clients.

